# Разное > Толкучка >  срочно купим  РЭС52,ИЖ2.209.007,ЯМ7.102.053 для самолетов

## Ася Сахаровна

Уважаемые,нам срочно купим  РЭС52,ИЖ2.209.007,ЯМ7.102.053 для самолетов следующие:
РЭС52---5шт
ИЖ2.209.007(1-8) ---3шт
ИЖ2.209.007(1-8)---3шт
ЯМ4883005---5шт
ЯМ7.102.053---10шт
ЯМ7.102.054---10шт
ЯМ7.102.050---10шт
ЯМ7.102.065---10шт
ЯМ7.102.051---10шт
ЯМ7.102.233 ---10шт
87102221---10шт
пожалуйста просмотрите доброго и ответите какие из них можно поставить.
С уважением
Ася
skype:acz9027
ICQ:672940638
email:asya90saxalovna@yandex.ru

----------


## Ася Сахаровна

Уважаемые,нам срочно купим Лезвие главного ротора---24-2700-00 для самолетов:
Лезвие главного ротора---24-2700-00---2шт
пожалуйста просмотрите доброго и ответите какие из них можно поставить.
С уважением
Ася
skype:acz9027
ICQ:672940638
email:asya90saxalovna@yandex.ru

----------

